# Canvas 4 ??



## vrk (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello Guys....

I am planning to book micro max canvas 4. 
I didn't had hands on it , I have just seen its images.
so what are your reviews ??? 
I have the budget around 25k
so is any other option ???
I am ready for both android and windows phones.

please help me out.


Regards
vrk


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 9, 2013)

For 25k look for nowhere else other than LG Nexus 4.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2013)

+1 for Nexus 4...


----------



## dan4u (Jul 9, 2013)

Yep nexus 4 if that's your budget....


----------



## RohanM (Jul 9, 2013)

Nexus 4 all the way... the royal road...


----------



## vrk (Jul 9, 2013)

why nexus 4 ?? why not canvas 4 ?? 
why not in Sony or Nokia ?? is there any specific reason ??
to be very frank I don't have much knowledge about mobile phones .
i will be using phone for watching movies , internet surfing and games.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 9, 2013)

Advantages of Nexus 4:
- Better processor(Same as found in Xperia Z which costs 35k)
- 2GB RAM vs 1GB RAM in Canvas 4
- Direct updates from Google when a new Android version is released
- Better looks n build quality
- NFC
- Wireless charging (additional accessory required)

Advantages of Canvas 4:
- Dual SIM
- MicroSD card slot (Nexus 4 has 16GB internal memory of which 12.9GB is user accessible)

I personally think camera of both phones are good........ Front 1.3MP(720p) camera of Nexus 4 is good(better than 2MP of Galaxy S2)

*If u want expandable storage(SD card support) & better battery backup, then buy Samsung Galaxy S3 ............
*
I personally recommend Nexus 4. 16GB storage is enough for me. I have a laptop for watching movies n storing data(1TB HDD). 
You have a desktop with great storing capacity, so get *Nexus 4*


----------



## Ricky (Jul 9, 2013)

I am against Canvas 4, they are just big screen handheld PC with pathetic camera and brand value.  
Nexus 4 because its right value for your money. 
You can even go for Xperia SP .

Good luck.


----------



## vrk (Jul 9, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Advantages of Nexus 4:
> - Better processor(Same as found in Xperia Z which costs 35k)
> - 2GB RAM vs 1GB RAM in Canvas 4
> - Direct updates from Google when a new Android version is released
> ...



Pretty Impressive , Thanks dude !!!!!


----------



## RohanM (Jul 9, 2013)

People com'on don't even compare N4 with C4.. 

N4 uses Qualcomm's Snapdragon S4 Pro SoC, whereas C4 uses Mediatek...


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 9, 2013)

^^Yes, you are right!! But most people don't know that. Most of the people who go to shops for buying phones ask the guy at the shop : "Is this a smart phone?" and the shop guy proactively tells them that : "Yes, its an Android Phone with Quad Core Processor." and our everyday Joe thinks that its one of the best phones. No offense to anyone in particular. Its just what I've seen!!


----------



## RohanM (Jul 9, 2013)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^Yes, you are right!! But most people don't know that. Most of the people who go to shops for buying phones ask the guy at the shop : "Is this a smart phone?" and the shop guy proactively tells them that : "Yes, its an Android Phone with Quad Core Processor." and our everyday Joe thinks that its one of the best phones. No offense to anyone in particular. Its just what I've seen!!



That's the reason of success of Samshit grand...


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 9, 2013)

^^and the newer Quattro and Core!!! When will people learn?


----------



## RohanM (Jul 9, 2013)

^^^ Probably never...


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 9, 2013)

The Canvas 4 costs like 14-16k while the Nexus 4 costs 25k...so the Nexus 4 will obviously be better.
Canvas 4 is a Micromax. If you ever wanna buy cheap 3rd class commodity,dont spend more than Rs10,000 on it.

By the way, to all the Nexus 4 fans, why dont you mention its pathetic battery life? If you want to make an honest,unbiased comment please do mention its Achilles heel too.
 The bad battery is one of the several things stopping Nexus 4 from world domination. The pathetic 12GB user accesible space is also a deal breaker, but the battery is the main problem. Cmon 12 GB ?? thats friggin tiny man. U wont dare take 1080videos with such memory limitation!! Every top dick and harry nowadays are using 32 GB SD card....and here Nexus stuck with 12 GB 

 My old Galaxy Ace,with 1300Mah battery,the famous bad-battery performer from Samsung, lasts longer than the Nexus 4 in video playback,web browsing and talktime tests :0
On a normal day ,starting from my 8:45AM class,the Galaxy Ace lasted till 2-3 pm afternoon before 15% battery warning popped up. no calling, just little FB-ing,WhatsApp inside classroom and occasional playing online game over 2G maximum 30 mins.....thats all..

 It used to piss me off a lot. I hated that phone for it... If i was a Nexus 4 user, surely... i would have contemplated suicide ! 

Why not recommend the Xperia SP ? its closely matched in terms of performance,aside from the 1 GB RAM. It can manage 7 and half hour of video playback while the Nexus 4 starts to struggle after 4 hours approx(says GSMarena). Xperia SP is basically the same phone with twice the lasting power,it has expandable storage,better camera(every Rs20k+ android has a better camera than nexus 4).
 I am a MMORPG phone gamer,always online, so the Xperia SP was the ideal companion for me thanks to its awesome battery and Sony's superior battery management.

In case u all think i am Sony biased, jst wanna say i already lost my Xperia SP so i swear no allegiance to Sony   This forum has only 4 Xperia SP owners compared to hordes of Nexus 4 users (its 1 year old phone after all vs 3 month old phone) so you will have very few people recommending the Xperia SP.

BTW Xperia SP is approx Rs 22,000 to 23,000 now, check indian online shops


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 9, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> By the way, to all the Nexus 4 fans, why dont you mention its pathetic battery life? If you want to make an honest,unbiased comment please do mention its Achilles heel too.
> The bad battery is one of the several things stopping Nexus 4 from world domination. The pathetic 12GB user accesible space is also a deal breaker, but the battery is the main problem. Cmon 12 GB ?? thats friggin tiny man. U wont dare take 1080videos with such memory limitation!! Every top dick and harry nowadays are using 32 GB SD card....and here Nexus stuck with 12 GB



A serious Nexus 4 hater here !!! No offence.......... every one has their own choice, own likings, etc.......

First I'll take the 12.9GB available memory issue. Its not a disadvantage for me. I've a laptop with 1TB HDD, so I use it for storage purposes. Moreover I don't keep movies in my mobile after getting my laptop. I just use my smartphone for its apps, browsing web, watching videos(sometimes, that are stored in my mobile), clicking pics, messaging(traditional, WhatsApp & FB) & calling.

Second, the battery issue. Acc. to GSMArena, S2 has endurance rating of 40h compared to 32h of Nexus 4. I want to say that the battery drain in Nexus while the phone is idle is very low(overnight, 8hr, my S2 loses almost 6-8% whereas my Nexus loses just 1-2%). I know low screen on time is a issue but it can easily last a day for me & most of the normal people(who are not geeks). Moving from S2 to Nexus, I'm just missing the AMOLED display & some Samsung's proprietary features(UI & Smart stay, the most). But I can't afford S4 & S3 is just a year old phone now(still a good phone for non-geeks)


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 9, 2013)

whatever you buy, don't buy anything that has the micromax logo on it. 
you have good options in many companies like samsung, lenovo, nokia (if you want to go with WIN 8) , Sony. (not in any particular order.)


----------



## dan4u (Jul 10, 2013)

vrk said:


> why nexus 4 ?? why not canvas 4 ??
> why not in Sony or Nokia ?? is there any specific reason ??
> to be very frank I don't have much knowledge about mobile phones .
> *i will be using phone for watching movies , internet surfing and games.*


oh in that case you might want to look into some of Sony's or Samsung's models, the nexus 4 is a great phone but it doesn't offer some standard features that are found in other phones (like contact suggestion in dial pad, the bare minimum options in camera, lack of any accessories, no expandable memory and the battery life is not that great either, espically on 3G etc), its a great phone if you're into flashing new ROM'S or kernels.  have a look at the Sony Xperia SP


----------



## webgenius (Jul 10, 2013)

dan4u said:


> oh in that case you might want to look into some of Sony's or Samsung's models, the nexus 4 is a great phone but it doesn't offer some standard features that are found in other phones (like contact suggestion in dial pad, the bare minimum options in camera, lack of any accessories, no expandable memory and the battery life is not that great either, espically on 3G etc), its a great phone if you're into flashing new ROM'S or kernels.  have a look at the Sony Xperia SP



FYI the contact suggestion in dial-pad can be easily obtained by installing any dialer app. I'm using Ex-Dialer on my phone and it's way better than any custom dialers provided by OEMs.

Camera -> Camera is good enough, if not that great. But then you can't expect excellent photographs with a mobile camera. People so much keen on photography would buy a dedicated camera.

Accessories -> There are a hell lot of accessories for Nexus 4. Just google for it. I bought a scratch-guard and case for my Nexus 4 online from Flipkart and ebay. They are easily available.

No expandable memory -> Agree with this point. But for me 16GB (or 12GB internal usable memory to be precise) is sufficient.

Battery life -> I've been using 3G from 1 year, and I'm getting the best battery life on N4. I'm connected to 3G 24x7. I'm getting approximately 1 to 1.5 day on 3G on moderate use. 2100 mAH battery is sufficient for normal use IMO.

Custom ROms and kernel -> Agree with you on this. Hell lot of customization possible.

This phone will always get the updates first since it runs AOSP. With Xperia SP, the future updates are unpredictable.

N4 offers a lot more than Xperia SP.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2013)

Since Nexus 4 has low screen on time.......... Pick one from these :
Samsung I9300 Galaxy S III vs. Sony Xperia SP - GSMArena.com

For video playback, *S3* lasted for 10h compared to 7.5h in SP. (*Advantage of having better screen on time*)
For web browsing, *S3* lasted 6:30 hr compared to 6:15 hr in SP......... not much difference
For calling, S3 has 10:15h vs 19:45h in *SP*

I will personally recommend S3 because its lighter than SP & will get android updates faster than SP. Moreover I personally like AMOLED screen


----------



## dan4u (Jul 10, 2013)

webgenius said:


> FYI the contact suggestion in dial-pad can be easily obtained by installing any dialer app. I'm using Ex-Dialer on my phone and it's way better than any custom dialers provided by OEMs.
> yea I know that's possible, but what if one wants to use the stock dialer? I like the stock dialer and lack of contact suggestion was disappointing. I'm using Paranoidandroid now and thankfully it offers contact suggestion within the stock dialer.
> Camera -> Camera is good enough, if not that great. But then you can't expect excellent photographs with a mobile camera. People so much keen on photography would buy a dedicated camera.
> I never said the camera was bad (even though its not great), I said the lack of options in the camera, like self-timer etc
> ...


N4 is good in its own terms, that doesn't make it better or worse than the Xperia SP...


----------



## vrk (Jul 10, 2013)

Chill out Guys.... 
there is competition in whole world..... we cannot get everything in one only.... that is why there are so many verities...
and we have to decide it.... it depend on our requirement....
each phone has its own specialty and its depend on your reviews.....


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 10, 2013)

^25k go for S3 you will able to find it around 25-26k locally.
as you want for watching movies and net surfing it is perfect 4.8 inch super Amoled HD LCD screen quad core exynos CPU your good to go


----------



## vrk (Jul 10, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> ^25k go for S3 you will able to find it around 25-26k locally.
> as you want for watching movies and net surfing it is perfect 4.8 inch super Amoled HD LCD screen quad core exynos CPU your good to go



yes I am extending my budget Lil bit and planning to take sony xperia zr otherwise my last decision will be s3 only


----------



## sumit05 (Jul 10, 2013)

Go for S3


----------



## webgenius (Jul 10, 2013)

vrk said:


> yes I am extending my budget Lil bit and planning to take sony xperia zr otherwise my last decision will be s3 only



Yes, I think S3 would be a better choice compared to Xperia ZR (you'll save some money too). And S3 is quite a good performer although it was released last year, and since S3 is one of Samsung's flagship products, updates and custom ROMs shouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## vrk (Jul 10, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Yes, I think S3 would be a better choice compared to Xperia ZR (you'll save some money too). And S3 is quite a good performer although it was released last year, and since S3 is one of Samsung's flagship products, updates and custom ROMs shouldn't be much of a problem.



ok then Thank you all of you guys I will go For Samsung Galaxy s3 
really appreciated all of your support 

Regards
vrk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Yes, I think S3 would be a better choice compared to Xperia ZR (you'll save some money too). And S3 is quite a good performer although it was released last year, and since S3 is one of Samsung's flagship products, updates and custom ROMs shouldn't be much of a problem.



S3 has better software, will definitely get official updates faster & has better custom ROM support......... Also AMOLED can be considered as an advantage

ZR has better CPU+GPU, 2GB RAM & is water proof. It will eventually get custom ROM support. Also it has LTE support(don't know if Sony released a different version for India)


----------



## webgenius (Jul 10, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> S3 has better software, will definitely get official updates faster & has better custom ROM support......... Also AMOLED can be considered as an advantage


Yup. True. Between S3 and N4, I preferred N4, and the OP chose S3. Each is good in ts own way, and both are good devices.



anupam_pb said:


> ZR has better CPU+GPU, 2GB RAM & is water proof. It will eventually get custom ROM support. Also it has LTE support(don't know if Sony released a different version for India)


Yes, I had missed the RAM part for ZR. Personally I don't consider LTE as a "Must Have" requirement in India. By the time we get good LTE coverage in India, we would have got ourselves another new model.


----------



## vrk (Jul 10, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Between S3 and N4, I preferred N4



can you please tell me why do you prefer n4 ??


----------



## snap (Jul 10, 2013)

For 25k there are much better alternatives than canvas 4


----------



## webgenius (Jul 10, 2013)

vrk said:


> can you please tell me why do you prefer n4 ??


For its looks, quick Android updates, option of customization via stock ROM and development at home, better CPU, more RAM, cheaper than S3.

Each is good in its own way. So decide what is important for you and take a call.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2013)

S3 has better screen on time........... Don't know about Xperia ZR


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 10, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> A serious Nexus 4 hater here !!! No offence.......... every one has their own choice, own likings, etc.......
> 
> First I'll take the 12.9GB available memory issue. Its not a disadvantage for me. I've a laptop with 1TB HDD, so I use it for storage purposes. Moreover I don't keep movies in my mobile after getting my laptop. I just use my smartphone for its apps, browsing web, watching videos(sometimes, that are stored in my mobile), clicking pics, messaging(traditional, WhatsApp & FB) & calling.
> 
> Second, the battery issue. Acc. to GSMArena, S2 has endurance rating of 40h compared to 32h of Nexus 4. I want to say that the battery drain in Nexus while the phone is idle is very low(overnight, 8hr, my S2 loses almost 6-8% whereas my Nexus loses just 1-2%). I know low screen on time is a issue but it can easily last a day for me & most of the normal people(who are not geeks). Moving from S2 to Nexus, I'm just missing the AMOLED display & some Samsung's proprietary features(UI & Smart stay, the most). But I can't afford S4 & S3 is just a year old phone now(still a good phone for non-geeks)



I am not a Nexus hater, in fact i am Nexus lover though i never bought one (Since Nexus s) The fact that LG deliberately made it worse than their Optimus G irritates me, a lot. I criticised Nexus 4 in such a way because i have noticed that people usually show bias towards a product their own, often hiding its demerits,drawbacks and limitations to show their loyalty to their brand. The S2 has a weak battery by today's standards.And you compared a weak battery phone with Nexus 4 where the reference phone is still superior.
You say the battery is good enough for you. The same can be said by my Dad who makes calls and nothing else. Any phone he owns will last him 2-3 days. But we Digit forum people are not like that.Having low battery has lots of affect on our usage. I bet Nexus 4 users never dared put high effect live wallpapers or Flipboard widget. So many good things of Android cant be enjoyed on nexus because of battery limitations and thats just not fair. 

When i used Xperia SP, i had 5 panes packed with widgets,live active ones,regularly updating widgets. Widgets are prize babies of Android,something iFans and WinFans are jealous of...When u are deprived of these goodies, it means your device doesnt live up to its name. 

When u justify your Nexus 4, you always add the word "for me". We are not you, the public is not you. What is adjustable to you is NOT adjustable to the world. Many people used Xperia U..and they suffered the limited internal memory. My friend in my college hostel used to come every few hours to copy videos in his Xperia U because he couldnt fit more than 1 movie in it at once. He never complained of his meager 4 Gb limit. He just accepted the fact that 1 movie a time was the way his life is supposed to be. He loved his phone to the end of this world. His phone was forever plugged to a charger due to the sad battery life, yet he loved his Xperia U.
Now taking that chap as a refernce, can we claim that the XPeria U has decent Internal memory and decent battery life??

There are competing phones out there, which dont have deal breakers. Xperia SP and Galaxy S3 has no "deal-breaking" issues. People say Xperia SP is heavy, thats very adjustable, they say Xperia SP screen doesnt respond well when lying on its back, again, an issue thats adjustable...as for Galaxy S3, people say it looks like Galaxy Grand and other 5" cheap phones from Micromax/iBall/Lava etc etc, but the looks grow on them and they adjust to it.Not an issue here again..

But when you adjust to a  Nexus 4's bad battery life and limited memory, you are stepping down in your lifestyle,deprived urself of things which u deserved to have when u shelled out Rs25,000

I hope my point is clear..

Nexus 5 is gonna rock and i am sure it will be my next dream phone. Because i am sure LG will pack better battery and expandable storage this time.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 10, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> The Canvas 4 costs like 14-16k while the Nexus 4 costs 25k...so the Nexus 4 will obviously be better.
> Canvas 4 is a Micromax. If you ever wanna buy cheap 3rd class commodity,dont spend more than Rs10,000 on it.
> 
> By the way, to all the Nexus 4 fans, why dont you mention its pathetic battery life? If you want to make an honest,unbiased comment please do mention its Achilles heel too.
> ...



Well well well.... I just calmly read all ir comment. Well for a student battery life is most imp. Agreed. But not for all. For casual user or ppl who goes to office it will last for a day easily. If u are so concern abt battery then why dont u get moto razr maxxxx. No ******g phone can beat its battery lasting power. 
People who bought nexus they are mostly after rooting and roms and kernals. For some its quicker updates. 
Now to the point of 12 gig storage. Not everyone watches 1080 p movies on phone as its total waste. For that resolution a 32 inch led is a must minimum. For storing data like movies that u will not gonna watch so much on a phone there is a machine called pc or laptop. 12 gig is enough for 80% of the people.  So chill.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 10, 2013)

vrk said:


> yes I am extending my budget Lil bit and planning to take sony xperia zr otherwise my last decision will be s3 only



Before going for s3 note this - multitasking sucks on it. Check my sigi I have used it for more than 5 months. Also looks are cheap no premium feel.... U will statt to hate it aftrr se time. Touch wize and jellybean always suck 700-750 ram out of it... So will suck at multitasking. U hate N4 no issues but then go for ZR. Thousand times better than s3. Think and then buy.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 10, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Before going for s3 note this - multitasking sucks on it. Check my sigi I have used it for more than 5 months. Also looks are cheap no premium feel.... U will statt to hate it aftrr se time. Touch wize and jellybean always suck 700-750 ram out of it... So will suck at multitasking. U hate N4 no issues but then go for ZR. Thousand times better than s3. Think and then buy.



For OP, Nexus 4 is not suited. ZR is great but now not in his budget.
S3 is the best phone for 25k(after N4)......... For a normal user, its enough..........good battery life, camera & screen. I don't think he would go for too much multitasking

BTW OP doesn't hate N4, but he needs a phone with better screen on time (S3 has better screen on time than SP also)

I would have bought S3 if it had 2GB RAM(but thats not gonna happen at that price by Samsung)

_______________________________________________(OP don't read this)___________

If u think Samsung's build quality is cheap(its not that cheap....good plastic, many people dislike S4 because HTC One has metal body, also Nexus 4 has glass back which is weaker than plastic of samsung)........... then I would say that Sony's UI sucks when compared to Samsung, LG & HTC(Sense 5 only) (arranged in my priority wise)

Note: Each person has their own likings


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 10, 2013)

Motorola Razr Maxx is terribly expensive, old,outdated,bulky,lacks availability and Motorola is officially out of India.

 Not everyone needs a mammoth battery (RAZR MAXX), but everyone EXPECTS  a DECENT battery for a Rs25000 Phone, a battery life thats on par or superior to most phones in the market, and Nexus 4 is among the bottom of the goo pile when it comes to battery. Statistics and Data proves it... So please please stop defending its battery power....If it suffices for you it wont necessarily suffice for the majority of the people...When i Rs25000 Google flagship dies faster than Galaxy Ace (which is a bad battery phone) , it a bit embarrassing. It has a dissapointing battery, JUST admit it ,please.

"12 gig is enough for 80% of the people."--disagree, more like 50% people,a closer value i must say. In a day and age when we wanna play Real Soccer , Real Racing 3, Nfs MW..12 Gb is less. Whats the point of having a high end  Quad core phone when you dont wanna stuff it with HD games and HD movies?


----------



## RohanM (Jul 11, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Motorola Razr Maxx is terribly expensive, old,outdated,bulky,lacks availability and Motorola is officially out of India.
> 
> Not everyone needs a mammoth battery (RAZR MAXX), but everyone EXPECTS  a DECENT battery for a Rs25000 Phone, a battery life thats on par or superior to most phones in the market, and Nexus 4 is among the bottom of the goo pile when it comes to battery. Statistics and Data proves it... So please please stop defending its battery power....If it suffices for you it wont necessarily suffice for the majority of the people...When i Rs25000 Google flagship dies faster than Galaxy Ace (which is a bad battery phone) , it a bit embarrassing. It has a dissapointing battery, JUST admit it ,please.
> 
> "12 gig is enough for 80% of the people."--disagree, more like 50% people,a closer value i must say. In a day and age when we wanna play Real Soccer , Real Racing 3, Nfs MW..12 Gb is less. Whats the point of having a high end  Quad core phone when you dont wanna stuff it with HD games and HD movies?



U are comparing galaxy ace battery wid n4. Silly. U r comparing a HD display with crap. 4.7 inch HD will sure consume more battery.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 11, 2013)

Just adding here, not sure if anyone ever noticed but LG phones (nexus 4 here) have always bad camera , it is somewhere between good branded phone and the cheap Chinese rebranded like MMX and Karbonn.
I was about to buy N4 as was out looking for 25K phone, tested, compared.. dropped idea.. rest is cool in N4. Camera is useless, specially if you have used some good samsung or sony phone cameras, you will be disgusted.


----------



## Droid_Z (Jul 11, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Motorola Razr Maxx is terribly expensive, old,outdated,bulky,lacks availability and Motorola is officially out of India.
> 
> Not everyone needs a mammoth battery (RAZR MAXX), but everyone EXPECTS  a DECENT battery for a Rs25000 Phone, a battery life thats on par or superior to most phones in the market, and Nexus 4 is among the bottom of the goo pile when it comes to battery. Statistics and Data proves it... So please please stop defending its battery power....If it suffices for you it wont necessarily suffice for the majority of the people...When i Rs25000 Google flagship dies faster than Galaxy Ace (which is a bad battery phone) , it a bit embarrassing. It has a dissapointing battery, JUST admit it ,please.
> 
> "12 gig is enough for 80% of the people."--disagree, more like 50% people,a closer value i must say. In a day and age when we wanna play Real Soccer , Real Racing 3, Nfs MW..12 Gb is less. Whats the point of having a high end  Quad core phone when you dont wanna stuff it with HD games and HD movies?



Why should he admit that battery life sucks if it's working for him for a whole day without having to charge twice ??
Why should one admit it just because u think it sucks.. ??

HD 1080p vids are useless on a phone having 720p resolution any way. they are meant to be enjoyed on big screens.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 11, 2013)

^^ Exactly... 

@  *mikael_schiffer*
My N4 is lasting a full day on a morning charge & I have to charge it only next day.. So for me ya for me it's good.
Why should I admit that my battery is **** if it's giving satisfactory performance for me !! 
Why ? just because u r shouting from roof tops ??


----------



## webgenius (Jul 11, 2013)

Even for me N4 is lasting for more than a day on a single charge.

@mikael_schiffer I'm not sure what you're cribbing about. If you dislike N4, so be it. But don't impose your views on others. There are many users of N4 here who claim that the battery lasts easily more than a day. And you keep telling it is CRAP! If you had used the phone personally yourselves, I would have agreed to your opinion.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2013)

@OP: stay away from Canvas 4 its not worth its price tag...even Xolo is doing better in specs than MMX


----------



## vrk (Jul 11, 2013)

wo wo wo..... so much argument .... chill out..... Dudes....

I took Sony Xperia ZR !!!!! and I really Liked it.
it has all the things which I require I checked n4 also and its seriously smart one....
but i was having enough money for xperia zr and for 29k i think its worth it.... 

by the thank you all of you for your help.... !!!!


----------



## webgenius (Jul 11, 2013)

vrk said:


> wo wo wo..... so much argument .... chill out..... Dudes....
> 
> I took Sony Xperia ZR !!!!! and I really Liked it.
> it has all the things which I require I checked n4 also and its seriously smart one....
> ...



Great to hear. Nice to know that you extended the budget and bought a ZR. From Canvas 4 to ZR, that is quite a big leap


----------



## RohanM (Jul 11, 2013)

vrk said:


> wo wo wo..... so much argument .... chill out..... Dudes....
> 
> I took Sony Xperia ZR !!!!! and I really Liked it.
> it has all the things which I require I checked n4 also and its seriously smart one....
> ...



Congo :thumbup:


----------



## vrk (Jul 12, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Great to hear. Nice to know that you extended the budget and bought a ZR. From Canvas 4 to ZR, that is quite a big leap






RohanM said:


> Congo :thumbup:



Thank You Thank You !!!!!


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 12, 2013)

webgenius said:


> Even for me N4 is lasting for more than a day on a single charge.
> 
> @mikael_schiffer I'm not sure what you're cribbing about. If you dislike N4, so be it. But don't impose your views on others. There are many users of N4 here who claim that the battery lasts easily more than a day. And you keep telling it is CRAP! If you had used the phone personally yourselves, I would have agreed to your opinion.



You guys are not getting my point or simple didnt read what i wrote in my previous post. People manage 1 day with a N4 merely because they dont use it extensively like,lets say, a Xperia S user would or a Canvas 4 user would. 
I seriously dont wanna type out everything but since spoon feeding is needed to you all, ill give you an analogy. And please READ it...dont just quote and reply some fresh nonsense like before..cuz if you read it, you wont post any furthur arguements.

    An eskimo come to India, visits Shimla, and heads to Mumbai. Mumbaikars ask, "how is the weather is Shimla", the eskimo says " really Warm"
Eskimo here is telling the truth from his perspective,although to the rest of nation it is  a lie. Facts,Data and Stats proves that Shimla is a cold place compared to the rest of the nation

  A Nexus user comes to Think-Digit Forum, uses his N4 frugally, no live wallpaper, no Live Widgets, surfing web only for refrerence etc etc (basically NOT enjoying some of Android features). A new Thing Digit Forum member opens a thrread asking " How is the N4 battery life". The N4 horde shout in unision- "Great battery,lasts me over a day". The N4 fans are telling the truth from their perspective,although to the rest of the mobile world it is a lie. Facts,Data and Stats proves that N4 is a phone with underwhelming battery performance comapred to rival smartphones.

and please dont get me started on the 12GB internal memory tourniquet...

If you N4 fans still didnt catch my drift then ill come up with an easier to understand analogy next time 



vrk said:


> wo wo wo..... so much argument .... chill out..... Dudes....
> 
> I took Sony Xperia ZR !!!!! and I really Liked it.
> it has all the things which I require I checked n4 also and its seriously smart one....
> ...



Congrats dude, love it like your son and dont lose it like me


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 12, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> You guys are not getting my point or simple didnt read what i wrote in my previous post. People manage 1 day with a N4 merely because they dont use it extensively like,lets say, a Xperia S user would or a Canvas 4 user would.
> I seriously dont wanna type out everything but since spoon feeding is needed to you all, ill give you an analogy. And please READ it...dont just quote and reply some fresh nonsense like before..cuz if you read it, you wont post any furthur arguements.
> 
> An eskimo come to India, visits Shimla, and heads to Mumbai. Mumbaikars ask, "how is the weather is Shimla", the eskimo says " really Warm"
> ...


exactly.

thats why users also write what features they were using and how much they were using when they say that <phone> lasts <time> hours.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 12, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> You guys are not getting my point or simple didnt read what i wrote in my previous post. People manage 1 day with a N4 merely because they dont use it extensively like,lets say, a Xperia S user would or a Canvas 4 user would.
> I seriously dont wanna type out everything but since spoon feeding is needed to you all, ill give you an analogy. And please READ it...dont just quote and reply some fresh nonsense like before..cuz if you read it, you wont post any furthur arguements.
> 
> An eskimo come to India, visits Shimla, and heads to Mumbai. Mumbaikars ask, "how is the weather is Shimla", the eskimo says " really Warm"
> ...



Ok we got the point that u hate Nexus 4 :thumbdown:


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 12, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Ok we got the point that u hate Nexus 4 :thumbdown:



He doesn't hate N$ buddy.
IMO, every person has his own needs and desires about what to do with his cellphone (Please dont make dirty statements out of this. )

so, one should choose a Phone based upon his desires and Usage and not upon dumb numbers. 

P. S. : Mods please close this thread to stop further "WARS"


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 13, 2013)

@micheal.....
N4 has 12.9GB storage n it is really enough for 80% of smartphone users(not everyone play games in their phone, people like my dad, businessmen)


----------



## RohanM (Jul 13, 2013)

@micheal.....

Buddy I am using phones since 2002... Used 1 gig mem card in My old Nokia N70 & was happy that got 1 gig of space for my songs...
Also recently used GS3, 16 gig model, 8 gig mem card, but never my 16 gig or 8 gig card got full.... 
So 12 gig internal is cool for most of the people. In that I have Nova 3, nfs shift & gta vc right now. 600 mb  mp3 songs, some music videos & still having around 3 gig free.... so that's enough. 



mastercool8695 said:


> IMO, every person has his own needs and desires about what to do with his cellphone *(Please dont make dirty statements out of this. )*
> 
> _so, one should choose a Phone based upon his desires and Usage and not upon dumb numbers. _




Ya then why he is forcing us to believe some numbers & stats ? Also it's our personal preference abt battery that it is ok for us, why he is writing easy on it in every post. He never used N4 so he don't have any fuc*ng right to say or comment on it.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 13, 2013)

@RohanM
Please stop trolling, i know u love ur sweet baby Nexus 4 and you would love to kill anyone who says something bad about i so im gonna stop here. Since my analogy didnt enter your skull, i am afraid nothing will help prove my point. But as a final closure before this thread is Locked, lemme quote your lines.





> "Ya then why he is forcing us to believe some numbers & stats "


--Oh yes please, Mr.RohanM is the most reliable guy in the world, websites like gsmarena.com, phonearena.com, xda forum members and basically majority of the world is wrong. Their stats and numbers are misleading. Battery tests claim Nexus cant last over 4 1/2 hours video  but NOOOOO RohanM says Battery lasts veryyy long RohanM never lies....When RohanM says "battery good" then its Gooood 



> "Also it's our personal preference abt battery that it is ok for us, why he is writing easy on it in every post. "


 Your personal preference is not the world's personal preference. My GOD this is the 3rd times i'm saying that. How many times do i have to rephrase myself to get lights working up there in ur brain??
 If you like screwing yourself,it doesnt mean the rest of the world likes screwing themselves like you do. Personal preference man!!! Just as u said.



> He never used N4 so he don't have any fuc*ng right to say or comment on it.


Ok, analogy time. 
I never met Osama bin Laden/Nexus 4 .All i know of him is through info from Newspaper,TV News/Internet etc etc. From these RELIABLE sources i know what a bad man/bad phone he is. Thats why i stay away from OSAMA/Nexus4 and warn the future generation what a bad man/phone that Obama/Nexus4 was......

See, i am using class 2 teacher style examples to make you understand things...hope it works this time around, unless off-course, you are trolling like a typical Fanboy. Its like you swore an oath to google, to protect their honor and name for the House of Google and you are some Steward from the North and im some Whitewalker from beyond the wall.. 
 If you still not getting anything in, ill post in Hindi next time,trust me im quiet good in Hindi...


----------



## RohanM (Jul 13, 2013)

@ mikael

OMG again a big love letter... fed us of reading all ur **** now..
like u said it's everybody's personal preference.. so it's also my personal preference right !!
I never forced any one to get Nexus 4..

As per mikael - Nexus 4 is a bad phone.. on which planet u r living... ?? It's the best nexus till now from the nexus line - FYI
U need meditation man.. go get a life.. 

As per mikael No one should stay away from Nexus 4 -- Then why it always gets out of stock from every where - Let me guess because of popular demand.... so no one is staying away from Nexus4.. haha.. 

U lost ur phone & ur senses along with it.. 

We can continue this to the end of life... or until this thread gets closed... 

ur turn now..


----------



## Droid_Z (Jul 13, 2013)

@ mikael lol Nexus 4 is a bad phone ?? R u in caves lately..

People stay away from Mr. mikael instead of Nexus 4...  


Let me give you a fukat gyaan..

N4 was the best mobile when it came out[price + hardware]
& N4 is still best in it's price segment, no mobile can match it's raw power in 26k price bracket.. 

Also Not every buddy concerns about battery life if it's serving for a day.. 
What is the use of battery life if phone is laggy or cant play games or whatever due to **** hardware... !!

you should stay away from Nexus... It's Nexus's insult if u even hold it.. 

@ _Rohan - Calm down, no need to explain anything to him, He hate Nexus from the bottom of his heart. So be it. We enjoy our Nexus 4.._


----------



## dan4u (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok guys I own a Nexus 4 and I can tell you the Battery life is not that good. its got a 2100 mAh battery and that's pretty massive, but even then the battery is poor. this is mostly in 3G usage and auto-brightness......I've tried different kernels and ROM's, none help the battery life in 3G much(maybe a 20-30 min extra sot), but in wifi I nearly get 6hr sot...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 13, 2013)

Battery life of N4 is not as good as S3(same price approx)...... But N4 has its advantages n disadvantages...... Same applies for S3 too,...... (One X also has poor battery life + no sd slot, so easily beaten by N4)


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 13, 2013)

LOL. I wouldn't wanna add fuel to the ongoing inferno but I love michael's analogies 

Thanks Michael and Rohan for the great entertainment. It's an absolute pleasure reading your arguments.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 13, 2013)

^^ you are welcome... 

@Michael   where are u buddy, long time no see... 
com'on  bring it to me.... yeah.....

Mods rename this thread to Nexus 4 wars & please move it to fight club... lol


----------



## quagmire (Jul 13, 2013)

What's the fuss about battery, one can get a 5600mAh power bank for under 1k. You can recharge a 2000mAh phone atleast (100%+30%) giving atleast 2 days of battery life on heavy usage.
Keeping the screen brightness below 0%, Clearing the RAM every time you close an app, being paranoid about turning off sync, installing a ton of apps for improving battery performance - just plain stupid IMO!


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 13, 2013)

by "bad" i meant to imply its poor battery in relation to its competitor. I phrased it in short because i thought you all will understand things in concise, as observed earlier, elaborate explanation simply taxes your minds furthermore 

Sorry i said something disapproving about your baby Nexus 4 

and i dont hate the Nexus 4 i pointed that out clearly. I just hate some of its quirks and niggles that made it a dealbreaker for me, and that is why i settled for the Sony Xperia SP instead of Nexus 4. Other than that, its  very beautifull

The Nexus 4 is usually out of stock due to shortage of supply,not because of massive sales. If there is a shortage of  Nexus 4 douchebags in this forum, its not because they are bad or dont exist, its just that they dont arrive here ..they are mostly hanging out in the Nexus forum with their problems and queries   (now dont get offended, not pointing to any particular person here k)

Its funny why the Nexus 4 boys still cannot accept the fact that their phone has a weak battery life.
.
 All they can say is "good enough for my usage"...its like a sad loser satisfied with his 4 inch "handgun", saying "its small and tiny so what ? its good enough for me ....cuz i aint gonna find a place to put it in anyways"  Hahaha (again, not pointing to any particular person)
...Hows that for an example, rings a bell now doesnt it??

I dont hate the Nexus 4 i pointed that out clearly. I just hate some of its quirks and niggles that made it a deal-breaker for me, and that is why i settled for the Sony Xperia SP instead of Nexus 4. 
Other than that, its every beautiful,gorgeous,powerful and "up-to-date for its time" piece of machinery..but you see, i am not a "small handgun" guy...so it simply doesnt work out well for me as much as it does for you N4 boys  

Tip to mastercool and RohanM.... be honest and impartial like dan4u ...if you have any more battery argument, refer to him...



RohanM said:


> ^^ you are welcome...
> 
> @Michael   where are u buddy, long time no see...
> com'on  bring it to me.... yeah.....


ummm, i have a life bro..got stuffs to do...i dont stalk around forums day n night like you do bro


----------



## RohanM (Jul 13, 2013)

@ only & only Mr. mikael

Well If u see my sigi I used GS3 for more than 5 months & ya GS3 battery was great but again then it does not mean N4 has too bad battery. Whether u r having  small handgun or an asult rifle the goal is to kill & can be achived with both IMO. It's just geeks will choose Rifle for sure.
But Xperia SP having only 1 gig ram is the biggest limitation for me than the battery, battery can be charged so no issue, but what u will do for less 1 gig ram, nothing !!

_Ya we both have life bro, but this tapatalk just shout every time & now I always thinks it must be mikael !! lol
I never waited so much for someone's reply not even my gf'_s..


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 13, 2013)

People can easily manage with 1GB RAM, You had the GS3 and you know very well how manageable it was..
In my opinion, 1 GB RAM vs weak battery i feel the weak battery is a bigger dealbreaker. i am sure most TDF members will agree.
brb, DOTA 2 time..


----------



## RohanM (Jul 13, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> People can easily manage with 1GB RAM, You had the GS3 and you know very well how manageable it was..
> In my opinion, 1 GB RAM vs weak battery i feel the weak battery is a bigger dealbreaker. i am sure most TDF members will agree.
> brb, DOTA 2 time..



Naaa gs3 sucks at multitasking... No compromise in ram at all.... 1gb ram and jb 4.1.2 sucks big time.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 13, 2013)

RohanM said:


> @ only & only Mr. mikael
> 
> 
> _Ya we both have life bro, but this tapatalk just shout every time & now I always thinks it must be mikael !! lol
> I never waited so much for someone's reply not even my gf'_s..



Wait Wait. Is this Canvas 4 thread or Dostana 2 thread ?


----------



## RohanM (Jul 13, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Wait Wait. Is this Canvas 4 thread or Dostana 2 thread ?



Lol not like that yaar


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 14, 2013)

Carry on guys.........

I would just say that, if i had to buy a phone (that's not N4) at 25k, i would prefer S3 over SP (even battery life is better)

And i agree that N4 has poor battery life....... Its just that other features overpower weak battery life, as Rohan suggested (ram one)



RohanM said:


> @Michael   where are u buddy, long time no see...
> com'on  bring it to me.... yeah.....
> 
> Mods rename this thread to Nexus 4 wars & please move it to fight club... lol


Yeah that's great


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 14, 2013)

What is Dostana 2? Movie like Dhoom 2?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 14, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> What is Dostana 2? Movie like Dhoom 2?



Have u watched Dostana ? If no, watch it


----------



## RohanM (Jul 22, 2013)

@mikael - Now what u say abt N4?? Does ur xperia sp even got 4.2.2 ?? 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/mobiles-tablets/11434d1374478746-canvas-4-uploadfromtaptalk1374478736814.jpg


----------



## webgenius (Jul 22, 2013)

^ Yup. +1 to that.

@mikael_schiffer: Why do you have N4 so much? Have you got anything against LG or Google? Most of the comments you make on N4 are baseless and lack proper info.
I have been using N4 for quite some time, and absolutely love it. I have seen many other satisfied N4 users too.


----------



## srkmish (Jul 23, 2013)

+1 to Nexus 4. I cant afford it rite now but have been playin with friend's nexus 4. Its really wonderful to play with.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 24, 2013)

@ *mikael_schiffer *

Android 4.3 improvements detailed in video including big battery boost
Read Here


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 24, 2013)

RohanM said:


> @ *mikael_schiffer *
> 
> Android 4.3 improvements detailed in video including big battery boost
> Read Here


I don't think he will return as everyone is against his opinions on N4


----------

